# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Secde 24 ve maide 55. Ayetleri, kendilerine maske olarak kullananlar.

## halukgta

Bu makalemde, sizlerin üzerinde düşünmenize vesile olmak istediğim ayet, Secde suresi 24 ve Maide 55. ayet olacaktır. Batıl, hurafe ve atalarının inancını dine sokmaya, meşrulaştırmaya çalışanlar, birçok ayete yapmaya çalıştığı gibi bu ayetleri de örnek gösterip, bakın bu ayette Allah içimizden bizlere önderler, veliler, şeyhler gönderiyormuş, bunu açıkça Allah ayetinde söylüyor diye örnek gösteriyorlar. Gelin bahsettikleri o ayetlere birlikte bakalım, acaba Allah gönderdiği Resullerin dışında önderler gönderiyor muymuş, yoksa bu ayette Allah gönderdiği Resullerinden mi bahsediyor.

Secde 24: SABREDİP AYETLERİMİZE KESİN OLARAK İNANDIKLARI ZAMAN, İÇLERİNDEN EMRİMİZLE DOĞRU YOLA İLETEN ÖNDERLER ÇIKARDIK. (Diyanet meali)

Lütfen ayeti dikkatle okuyalım. Allah sabredip, hiçbir velinin ardına düşmeden, emin olmadığı sözlere inanmadan çaba gösterip yaşayan kulları için, onların içlerinden lütfen dikkat, EMRİMİZLE YANİ GÖREVLENDİREREK, DOĞRU YOLA İLETEN ÖNDERLER ÇIKARDIK DİYOR. DİKKAT EDERSENİZ BU SÖYLENENLER GERÇEKLEŞMİŞ OLANLAR. Peygamberimiz kitap ehlinin batıl ve hurafe inançlarından, sabrederek uzak durmuş onlara tabi olmamış ve her zaman doğrunun, gerçeklerin arayışında olmuştur. Allah da bu sabrından ve çabasından dolayı onu, elçi olarak görevlendirmiştir. Bundan alacağımız çok büyük dersler vardır. Peki, bu bahsedilenler sizce Allah ın gönderdiği Resullerinden başka kişiler olabilir mi? Elbette mümkün değil. Bu ayetten bir önceki ayete bakalım ki, kimlerden bahsettiği daha net anlaşılsın.

Secde 23: Andolsun, biz Musaya Kitabı (Tevratı) vermiştik. Sen de kitaba (Kurana) kavuşma konusunda sakın şüphe içinde olma. Onu İsrail oğullarına BİR YOL GÖSTERİCİ KILMIŞTIK. (Diyanet meal)

Sanırım bu ayetten sonra söylediği O sözlerden kast edilen, daha önce gönderdiği Resuller/Elçiler olduğu anlaşılıyor. Onları yol gösterici olarak gönderdiğini söylüyor. ALLAH BUNDAN SONRA NEBİ/RESUL GÖNDERMEYECEĞİNİ SÖYLÜYORSA KURAN DA, bundan sonrada bizlerin din adına başka önderler, yol göstericiler beklememiz kesinlikle büyük hata olur. Allah sakın veliler edinip ardı sıra gitmeyin, güvenilecek veliniz yalnız benim diyorsa Kuran da, NASIL OLURDA ALLAH IN RESULLERİNDEN BAŞKA, ALLAH IN GÖREV VERMEDİĞİ KİŞİLERİ ÖNDER, LİDER, YOL GÖSTERİCİ OLARAK KABUL EDERİZ. Bu kadar mı Kuran dan uzaklaştık, yolumuzu sapıttık? 

Yaradan emin olmadığın bilginin ardına düşmeyin diye uyarıyorsa, lütfen kendimizi kandırıp, kendi nefsimizce Allah ın görev verdiğini zannettiğimiz kullar edinip, sorgusuzca ardı sıra gitmeyelim, pişman oluruz. Bu ve benzeri ayetleri, batıl ve hurafe inançlarına kanıt yapmaya çalışanlar, KENDİLERİNİ ALDATAN SAĞIRLAR, DİLSİZİLER VE GÖZLERİNE PERDE ÇEKİLENLERDİR. Onların gönülleri mühürlenmiştir, asla Kuran gerçeklerini göremezler. Bizleri hakka, doğruya iletecek yalnız Allah tır, elçisinin bizlere tebliğ ettiği Kuran dır. Bakın bu konuda Allah nasıl uyarıyor.

Yunus 35: De ki: ORTAK KOŞTUKLARINIZDAN, HAKKA İLETECEK OLAN VAR MI? De ki: ALLAH HAKKA İLETİR. Öyle ise hakka götüren mi uyulmaya lâyıktır, YOKSA HİDAYET VERİLMEDİKÇE KENDİ KENDİNE DOĞRU YOLU BULAMAYAN MI? Size ne oluyor? Nasıl böyle yanlış hükmediyorsunuz? (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bakara 5: İşte onlar, Rablerinden gelen bir hidayet üzeredirler ve KURTULUŞA ERENLER DE ANCAK ONLARDIR. (Diyanet vakfı)

Araf 3: (Ey insanlar) RABBİNİZDEN, SİZE İNDİRİLENE UYUN VE O'NDAN BAŞKA DOSTLARA UYMAYIN. Ne kadar da az öğüt alıyorsunuz! (Elmalı meali)

Zümer 3: Gözünüzü açıp kendinize gelin! Arı-duru din yalnız ve yalnız Allah'ındır! O'NUN YANINDA BİRİLERİNİ DAHA VELİLER EDİNEREK, "BİZ ONLARA, BİZİ ALLAH'A YAKLAŞTIRMALARI DIŞINDA BİR ŞEY İÇİN KULLUK ETMİYORUZ." diyenlere gelince, hiç kuşkusuz, Allah onlar arasında, tartışıp durdukları konuyla ilgili hükmü verecektir. Şu bir gerçek ki, Allah, yalancı ve nankör kişiyi iyiye ve güzele kılavuzlamaz. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

İsra 9: ŞÜPHESİZ Kİ BU KUR'AN EN DOĞRU YOLA İLETİR; iyi davranışlarda bulunan müminlere, kendileri için büyük bir mükâfat olduğunu müjdeler. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Bu ve benzeri birçok ayetlerden de anlaşılacağı gibi, bizlerin önderi doğru yola ileten yalnız Allah tır ve Allah ın elçisinin getirdiği Kuran dır. Bunun dışında önderler, liderler arayanlar yollarını sapmış kendilerini kaybeden zavallılardır. Yine ayetlerde geçen kelimelerin anlamları ile oynayıp, farklı anlamlar yükleyenler Maide suresi 55. ayeti de kendi batıl inançlarına kanıt gösterme çabasında olduklarını görüyoruz.

Maide 55: Sizin dostunuz (veliniz) ancak Allah'tır, Resulüdür, İMAN EDENLERDİR; onlar ki Allah'ın emirlerine boyun eğerek namazı kılar, zekâtı verirler. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Dikkat ederseniz bu ayette bahsedilen dost/veli sözüyle, genel bir tanım yapılıyor. Bir Müslüman ın yol arkadaşı, sohbet edip güveneceği kişiler sayılıyor. Bizlerin en başta en yakın güveneceğimiz dostumuz Allah tır. İkinci sırada sayılan Resulüdür sözünden ise bugün bizler için onun getirdiği ve onunda tüm özelliklerinin sayılıp örnek gösterildiği Kuran dır. Çünkü Allah ın elçisi bizler için örnektir ve örnek oluşunun tüm özellikleri de Kuran da tek tek sayılmıştır. Ayetin en sonunda iman edenin dostu sayılırken, İMAN EDENLERDİR diyor. Yani bir Müslüman ın en yakın güveneceği dostunun, tüm iman edenler olduğu bildiriliyor. DİKKAT EDERSENİZ, HİÇ AYRIM YAPMADAN, ONLARIN İÇİNDEN SİZLERİN DİNİ ÖNDERLERİNİZ VAR ŞEKLİNDE BİR AÇIKLAMA YAPILMIYOR, AYRIM YAPMADAN GENELLEME YAPILARAK SÖYLENİYOR. Eğer söylenmiş olsaydı, Kuran ın diğer ayetleri ile çelişirdi zaten. 

Allah güvenilecek dostlar olarak iman edenleri söyler ama hiçbir zaman din ve iman adına inancınızı aranızdan çıkartacağınız liderlerin önderliğinde yaşayın demez. Tam tersine, bizleri bu dünyaya imtihan için gönderdiğini söyleyerek, bakın nasıl bir açıklama yapar.

Mülk 2: O ki, HANGİNİZİN DAHA GÜZEL DAVRANACAĞINI SINAMAK İÇİN ÖLÜMÜ VE HAYATI YARATMIŞTIR. O, mutlak galiptir, çok bağışlayıcıdır. (Diyanet meali)

Değerli kardeşlerim. Allah ın Kuran da bizleri uyarılarını ve verdiği bilgileri, gösterdiği yolu lütfen doğru anlayalım. Eğer Allah veliler edinip ardı sıra gitmeyin diye uyarıp, bizleri Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğine hükmettiyse, lütfen nefsimizi aldatıp kendimize yol gösterici başka veliler, önderler aramayalım. Allah en son olarak bizlere O örnek insan Hz. Muhammed i gönderip, BİZLERE ALLAH IN YOLUNU GÖSTEREN KURAN I TEBLİĞ ETMİŞTİR. Onun yolundan giderek batılı, doğruluğundan emin olamayacağımız rivayet ve sanı bilgileri terk edip, yalnız Allah ın ipine sarılıp Kuran ı rehber edinelim. Sizlerin yazacağım şu iki ayet üzerinde düşünmenizi ve bu ayetleri hayatına geçiremeyen ya da habersiz olan kardeşlerimizi uyarmaya davet ediyorum.


Zümer 18: SÖZÜ DİNLEYİP DE ONUN EN GÜZELİNE UYANLAR VAR YA, İŞTE ONLAR ALLAHIN HİDAYETE ERDİRDİĞİ KİMSELERDİR. İşte onlar akıl sahiplerinin ta kendileridir. (Diyanet meali)

SÖZ BAKIMINDAN ALLAH'TAN DAHA DOĞRU KİM VARDIR! (Nisa 87)

BU KURAN BANA VAHYOLUNDU Kİ, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKESİ UYARAYIM. (Enam 19)

Kehf 102: O nankörler, BENDEN AYRI OLARAK KULLARIMI, KENDİLERİNE VELİLER YAPACAKLARINI MI SANDILAR? Biz kâfirlere cehennemi konak olarak hazırladık. (Süleyman Ateş meali)

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

